# Still haven't received my National certificate?



## Jane (Jan 25, 2016)

It's been two weeks since I have taken and passed the NREMT. I received a congrats letter from National along with a patch, and I've received my Florida certificate and card. I'm still waiting on my National certificate. I thought it was suppose to be mailed in 3 business days? Should I contact NREMT or should I wait a little longer?


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 25, 2016)

The letter should have included the cert. I'd give them s call


----------



## Jane (Jan 25, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> The letter should have included the cert. I'd give them s call



That's what I thought. A classmate received hers all together. Yet another classmate and I both received the letter and patch, but no certificate.


----------



## MinnieToo (Jan 25, 2016)

It seems like when I filled out the information to test on the NREMT site, one of the questions was whether I wanted my license mailed or if I would print it off the website. Maybe on your form the "print it off the website" button got checked.


----------



## Jane (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you. That seems like what happened. My classmate contacted NREMT and had her package changed from printing it off herself to having them mail it to her. I'm not sure if I should do the same. Does it even matter if it's on official paper with the seal or not?


----------



## MinnieToo (Feb 2, 2016)

I had them mail me mine, but you can still print it off the website. I don't think it matters since the number, name, etc., is still on the license no matter how it was printed. That being said, I do like the one they sent better than the one I printed.


----------



## Tony Ippolito (Apr 1, 2016)

MinnieToo said:


> I had them mail me mine, but you can still print it off the website. I don't think it matters since the number, name, etc., is still on the license no matter how it was printed. That being said, I do like the one they sent better than the one I printed.


X2. In fact print off a few extras and put them in your ambulance bag. That way when state comes knocking and you don't have your wallet you have an extra in your pack.


----------

